# Shares in Tesco anyone?



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I have some in my retirement portfolio and like many have taken a beating. On top of yesterday's announcement "Drastic" Dave Lewis gave a 90 minute presentation to investors which is available here:

http://edge.media-server.com/m/p/e3eo3n73

Or from the tescoplc.com website link

I have only watched the first 30 minutes and will finish later, but it's clear much has changed at Tesco already, and I am very impressed at the clear and logical thinking that is being applied to every aspect of the business, over and above the big headline changes.

Well worth a watch if you have Tescos shares, mine are now a hold.......


----------

